#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Ελάτε να πιστοποιηθείτε στην τεχνική ΚΝΧ!

## KNX Training

ΚΝΧ= διαλειτουργικότητα!

Ελάτε να πιστοποιηθείτε στην τεχνική ΚΝΧ πάνω στην εκπαιδευτική μονάδα της Quantum με 10 εταιρείες στις 22-23-24-25 Νοεμβρίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη και στις 6-7-8-9 Δεκεμβρίου στην Αθήνα. 

Πληροφορίες στο www.knxtraining.gr και στο 210-9768633

----------

